# Pics of the rear dash of Pioneer system, please...



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

I need to see how the rear dash of the Pioneer system is set up. I'm thinking of going with 6X9 rear subs and want to see how the factory install is done.

Thanks,
AJ


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Ask and thee shall receive... 























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you,
AJ


----------



## dthomp2366 (Feb 21, 2012)

Anybody know the part number of the rear deck with speaker cut outs? I want to add rear speakers to my Cruze.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

just look in the trunk. the cutouts are already there. just cut out the fabric, drop in the speakers, and youre done


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

pntballer925 said:


> just look in the trunk. the cutouts are already there. just cut out the fabric, drop in the speakers, and youre done


Fabric? LOL

It's more than fabric. It's a plastic composite sheet made primarily of fiber strands similar to fiberglass. It's thick, very flexible yet extremely durable, and not easy to cut.



dthomp2366 said:


> Anybody know the part number of the rear deck with speaker cut outs? I want to add rear speakers to my Cruze.


~$150 shipped.

http://www.gmpartsdepartment.com/pa...ubgroup=INTERIOR TRIM&component=Pkg tray trim


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

I stand corrected. The material isn't, per say "fabric", but it is very easy to cut. I simply drilled holes from underneath around the perimeter to use as a guide, then cut through it with tin snips.

Here are the pics of my finished product.

I just made holes for the bass from the sub to come through, and it made a huge difference.


How I did it was 

1.) Bought these grills off eBay BLACK DELUXE REPLACEMENT 6x9 SPEAKER GRILL PAIR | eBay
2.) Drilled the holes from the bottom around the perimeter using a 1/4" drill bit
3.) Lined the grills up with the LATCH mounts and the holes I drilled out
4.) Drilled 1/8" holes through the screw holes in the speaker grills
5.) Cut the black felt to wrap around the grills
6.) Sprayed the grills lightly with 3M spray adhesive
7.) Wrapped the grills with the felt.
8.) Mounted the grills from underneath using #10 x 1/2" sheet metal screws and 1/4" washers.

And, tada...


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

woofer resonate better?


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

It's more defined. The bass sounds more like it's in the car now instead of part of the car, if that makes any sense. LOL

Here's a couple of quick vids I did with my cheap $50 Virgin Mobile phone. Don't laugh at the wiring. It's temporary. 

Sorry. I don't have a before and after video, though.

SSPX0013 - YouTube

SSPX0015 - YouTube


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

I thought about doing this a few months ago since I can't get much bass from the trunk. I just didn't know how much of a difference the 2 6x9 cutouts would make. I have to leave my rear driver's side seat down for good volume but hate how people can look into the trunk and see the amp. I live in an apartment and hate parking outside. Maybe I'll give this a try.


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

You'll be happy.

I am and so is the wife. Actually, I'm only happy because she is.


----------



## 4piecekit (Mar 17, 2011)

How did you line up the screws underneath with the screw holes of the grille up top? I have a tendancy to make things harder than they should be.


----------

